# front clip harness??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Where can I get one?

Other than pets at home and not the halti one

I need one for Dave and he wears the pets at home control harness but due to the size of his head and the size of his chest its a bit hard to get it over his head!

So I want an easy to put on harness with a clip on the chest that is relatively cheap 

Anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Dog Games do one. I have one of the Perfect Fit ones for Kenzie (but not with front ring)

Welcome to the Dog-Games Shop

ETA I particularly like how they don't have to go over the dog's head.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alfie has this one:










It's a Perfect Fit harness from here:Perfect Fit Harness for dogs and cats

It's fully fleece lined so doesn't rub at all, has attachment rings on the back and the option og one on the chest and comes in three pieces so you can make sure it fits your dog correctly and also means you can make the neck hole smaller than the dog's head to prevent escaping!

I think mine cost about £25 but 's very heard wearing and comfortable for the dog. I wouldn't use any other type.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Dog Games do one. I have one of the Perfect Fit ones for Kenzie (but not with front ring)
> 
> Welcome to the Dog-Games Shop
> 
> ETA I particularly like how they don't have to go over the dog's head.


They've recently brought out a chest piece with D ring which Alfie has.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah I saw that when I brought a piece in a bigger size recently. Kenzie doesn't need a front ring though.

They're really adjustable too - Kenzie had all pieces XXS when she was 10 weeks old, and I've only had to upgrade 2 pieces once and she's now pretty much fully grown. She's now in XXS-XS-XS.

I highly recommend them too. They're really helpful with sizing too.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

At our puppy class we tried one out that had a clip, I think the make was 'Mikki' but they don't do them any more and the only harnesses I could find locally were pets at home and kennelgate but none of them had clips on and because Linc pulls quite a bit at the moment we had to have one of the ones that tighten when pulled to heel.

One of the girls at the class says though that you can still get the Mikki ones one amazon, haven't looked personally but it might be worth a look


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have recently bought one for Miily. Got mine on ebay for £6 plus P&P.

Mine was made by Trixie and it does work!!!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

vicki.burns said:


> At our puppy class we tried one out that had a clip, I think the make was 'Mikki' but they don't do them any more and the only harnesses I could find locally were pets at home and kennelgate but none of them had clips on and because Linc pulls quite a bit at the moment we had to have one of the ones that tighten when pulled to heel.
> 
> One of the girls at the class says though that you can still get the Mikki ones one amazon, haven't looked personally but it might be worth a look


Additionally, I do think the front clip ones are better, as how many times are you told to never go over a dogs head, and that is exactly what you are doing with the ones without clips


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Fleece balancing dog walking harnesses

I have one of those ^^^ and am very pleased with it indeed. I am just about to order the foam one as Kilo goes in the water so much too. I use it for walks in the country where he may need to be on lead for livestock etc as I don't want him on a flat collar where he may try and take off after a squirrel or something and don't like using his Dogmatic for those kinds of walks.

They do a custom fit if Dave's a bit awkward .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got one of these for Zipper.
It's got clips so you don't have to put it over his head.
Tellington TTouch Training Harness - Dog Harnesses - for Walking
I'm not sure how the price compares to the one that has already been suggested.
They also sell the fleece ones but they go over the head.


----------

